# Chokoloskee Lately?



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Been awfully windy. New moon on the 30th, but we have a weak front (maybe last one until winter) on its way. Could be snotty towards the end of this week and the weekend. Plenty of places to get out of the wind. Fish the points and structure with moving water.


----------



## Svengali (Feb 28, 2020)

I am giving choko a shot this Saturday. Been fishing Flamingo a lot lately.


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Svengali said:


> I am giving choko a shot this Saturday. Been fishing Flamingo a lot lately.


So, how was it?


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

Found fish, had shots on a few strings and doubles but no takes. Found other fish in the normal areas and situations you suggested - thank you @DBStoots . 
But I’ve got to say, the weekend boat traffic and etiquette on the water was obnoxious. Could not be alone no matter how far we ran. And no disrespect to the locals but it was like a hillbilly version of Biscayne Bay on Saturday. I’ve never seen that amount of pressure.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Salt said:


> Found fish, had shots on a few strings and doubles but no takes. Found other fish in the normal areas and situations you suggested - thank you @DBStoots .
> But I’ve got to say, the weekend boat traffic and etiquette on the water was obnoxious. Could not be alone no matter how far we ran. And no disrespect to the locals but it was like a hillbilly version of Biscayne Bay on Saturday. I’ve never seen that amount of pressure.


Get use to it you can think covid for the crowded waters.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Salt said:


> But I’ve got to say, the weekend boat traffic and etiquette on the water was obnoxious. Could not be alone no matter how far we ran. And no disrespect to the locals but it was like a hillbilly version of Biscayne Bay on Saturday. I’ve never seen that amount of pressure.


I'm close on giving up on weekends here to be honest, it's not even worth the hassle dealing with it.


----------



## BilgeFumes (Sep 24, 2019)

I bring the camera gear for the weekends and the rods for the weekdays. There's always something going wrong at the boat ramp it seems, at least on the nicer weekends. I usually go to flamingo when I know my normal haunts are going to be full.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Fished Out of Rod & Gun this past Sunday. Not many boats around me. Same for the bloody fish. Went as stealth as possible. Poled the shallows. Buddy of mine on the bow. He can out fish me any day of the week. No takers. Perfect casts and the fish straight up refused and hauled azz the other direction. So frustrating.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

I’ve been here a week and it’s been slow for us. Everyone I’ve talked to said the same. The only folks I saw catching fish were folks fishing with bait and catching trout.

What’s scary is we are not seeing much baitfish. I’ve heard all sorts of theories:

1. full moon is affecting the bite
2. Water temps too high (we found 78-degrees at sunrise…low-80s by mid afternoon.)
3. Red tide from the north
4. Too much fishing pressure
5. I suck at fishing.😁

At the end of the day…baitfish were scarce and we weren’t even spooking fish.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I believe the full moon definitely negatively affects a daytime bite (unless it is very overcast over night). I tend to do best a couple of days before- and after the full moon. Not sure this is a factor, but we will have an eclipse tonight as well. I don't believe the red tide has been a factor in the Park either; too much in-flow and out-flow from the Gulf (seems to be more concentrated around the San Carlos Bay Area), and there is less run-off from development. High water temps haven't seemed to negatively affect the bite in past years--three years ago we fished almost exclusively in the backcountry (which was not typical) and did really well all summer. So, that leaves #4 (too much pressure) and #5 (suck at fishing). We know you are a skillful angler, so that leaves #4. Just too many darned people here in Florida and on the water!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

One more thing--too many people killing too many small (lower end of slot size) fish.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks David….I’m leaning toward your tide/full moon theory. There’s been a strong outgoing tide just after dark. I also heard a well-respected guide offer the same theory. The fish are feeding at night.

This is the ramp at Everglades Bait and Tackle at high tide this past Saturday:


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Almost looks like a King Tide.


----------



## Connor Malark (Dec 26, 2015)

This was the last week of April, but the first hour before and after sunrise was the best window for us. Jumped a fair number of rolling and waking fish, and got a few boatside.


----------

